# Possible Gwinnett Archery Club!



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 28, 2010)

Gwinnett is looking to start an Archery Club!!! Bass Pro is got a sign up for people who want archery in Gwinnett! Pray that it takes root!!! Would love to have another close/convenient  place! 3D club that is


----------



## hansel (Mar 1, 2010)

I will have too stop by and sign the sheet


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 1, 2010)

yes!!! please do!


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Mar 1, 2010)

I"ll sign up on board!!!!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 2, 2010)

I only go to BPS for fishin' stuff...but anyone in the area go and sign the petition for a archery club in Gwinnett


----------



## Braz (Mar 5, 2010)

Whats the latest on this?

Braz


----------



## Chiller (Mar 6, 2010)

That would be awesome!  I will sign up next time I go to Bass Pro.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 6, 2010)

haven't heard anything yet....just waitin'


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Mar 7, 2010)

haven't been yet!


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Apr 21, 2010)

*It's getting really close....*

We have the website up and running. You can go to the site and learn more about it (www.gwinnettarchery.org). 

If you are interested in joining or want to be on the mailing list, go to the email mailing list tab and fill in your information on the site and it will automatically add you to the mailing list with the option to opt out if you want later. 

We've setup a twitter account, so you can follow the progress, find out about shoots, etc that the club will put on. The twitter account is (http://twitter.com/archery_club).

We have the non-profit portion setup and are waiting on the paperwork to come back next week.

We are working on the insurance aspect as we speak.

We have the land identified with Gwinnett and are in the process of finalizing the agreement with Gwinnett County.

Our plans are to have both a range and a 3D course. 

HOPEFULLY and what we are pushing to get done is a July Grand Opening. 

As things progress, I'll come back to this thread and provide you with updates.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome !!!
Where do you think it's going to be located ?


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Apr 21, 2010)

*We are working on finalizing the agreement...*

for the property and if everything works out like we hope. It will be off Hwy 124 in Dacula.


----------



## hansel (Apr 22, 2010)

Great looking club, I just don't see how much your club fee's are going to be. I'm less than 10 minutes from there just inside Hall Co.


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Apr 22, 2010)

We haven't established the fees at this point. Honestly, we are trying to figure out what our baseline cost will be per year so we don't end up losing money.

Our intentions are to be in line with the rates other places charge. We are also looking at local sponsorships to help keep cost low and offer programs for kids and adults.

Over the next couple weeks, we will have the rates on the site.


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 22, 2010)

man, i can't wait for you guys to get organized.  i live in winder..right down 29 from dacula.  it's just a hop, skip and a jump to your location.  we need someone to take the place of banks cty. archery.  git 'er done


----------



## hansel (Apr 23, 2010)

I took me 10 minutes to get to the area that your range is going to be, your talking about that area of woods right next to the Kohl's behind the fire training grounds? Looks like a nice area for a 3-D course for sure


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Apr 23, 2010)

You got it. 

It's not done yet (agreements, final board approval, etc), but we feel pretty good about there not being any major hurdles in our way. Just keeping our fingers crossed. 

Once the paperwork is signed, we'll be ready.

Look forward to meeting everyone out there.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Apr 24, 2010)

I have never been so excited!!! FINALLY!!!!! I am ready!!!


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Apr 25, 2010)

I would be ALL over that. I'm at CHHS right now, when I get my license I'll be there every chance I get.


----------



## archer47 (May 26, 2010)

Any new info on the club and range?


----------



## hansel (May 26, 2010)

archer47 said:


> Any new info on the club and range?



I'm on their e-mail list and haven't seen anything yet, but I really hope they put it together, I'm definitally in


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (May 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I haven't started emailing to the email list yet. I was waiting to get through the commissioners meeting prior to pumping alot of info.

But here is a quick update. This afternoon we presented to the Gwinnett Recreational Authority. We were unanimously approved by the authority, who in turn let the commissioners know it's a good idea. The next step is for the County Commissioners to give their approval (or denial) on June 15th. 

We have been trying to keep the brakes on it somewhat until we get final approval by the commissioners.  But at the same time, we want people to know about it so that when it's time to get it going, everyone is ready. So it's a juggling act to say the least.

Right now, I expect that we will get the agreements signed and we will be able to start working on the property by July 1st. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (May 26, 2010)

Great! Going to be awesome I am sure! You are going to get a lot of support!


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (May 26, 2010)

We are getting alot of positive feedback from people who are interested, the DNR, JOAD, etc. 

I believe we can make something great for everyone.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (May 26, 2010)

Is there going to be an pro shop?


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (May 26, 2010)

Not at the beginning. 

This is something that we've discussed. Really depends on interest once it's open. If enough people have a need for it, we'll look into it for sure. 

Maybe we look at partnering with a local shop to come out for shoots, tournaments, etc. just not sure yet.

But it's definitely something that will be discussed with all the members and figure it out.


----------



## hansel (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the update, I will keep my finger's crossed



Dacula Deer Hunter said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I haven't started emailing to the email list yet. I was waiting to get through the commissioners meeting prior to pumping alot of info.
> 
> ...


----------



## archer47 (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the update. looking forward to it.


----------



## j.irvin (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info, looking forward to it also.  Hope everything works out, just takes time.


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Jun 15, 2010)

UPDATE....

Went to the Gwinnett County Commissioners meeting today and the agreement between Gwinnett County and the Gwinnett Archery Club was unanimously approved. Chairman Bannister will need to sign the agreement (I've already signed it on our end) and it will be official. 

I was told it typically takes 5 days or less for him to sign agreements after approval by the commissioners. Once that is done, we will provide insurance documents and take over the property.

The annual membership dues are going to be $50.00 per year for individual and $100.00 per year for family (kids 16 & under are considered part of family). The first 250 people who sign up, we are reducing the first year due by 20% to help raise the necessary funds to buy the range and 3D targets. 

The property will be open 365 days per year from sunrise to sunset. 

Please go to www.gwinnettarchery.org to learn more. 

Look forward to meeting you out at the club.


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Jun 17, 2010)

Membership application and waiver document as well as due information is now posted on website at www.gwinnettarchery.org. It is under Dues link on site. 

Mike Williams


----------



## hansel (Jun 17, 2010)

As soon as you up and running I'll be joining up for sure


----------



## pepperrocks (Jun 18, 2010)

Thats gonna be awesome, I live in winder and really enjoyed Banks county, was sad they closed, but this will be great...Thanks to all that worked hard to get this done....


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Jun 18, 2010)

We are taking memberships. Below is a link to download the membership application and waiver (this is also located on our website at www.gwinnettarchery.org under Dues & Donations link.

Just complete all fields and mail a check to the address listed on the form. 

THERE IS A 20% discount for the first 250 people who sign up and we are also providing firefighters, police, and the armed forces an additional 5% discount as a small token of our appreciation for what you do.

There are several options (individual, family, and lifetime) for membership. We also offer sponsorship for businesses starting with signs on the range fence for $500 for two years to granite range markers.

Membership Application and Waiver

We look forward to meeting, shooting, the competition, and the friendships we all will enjoy.

Mike Williams


----------



## blpbxyf (Jun 19, 2010)

This looks great. Thanks to everybody who put this together.


----------



## hansel (Jun 21, 2010)

How will we know if we are in the first 250??

I'm a Hall Co resident so I'll pay $60 right??


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Jun 21, 2010)

I hope I can clear some of that up.

You will receive a membership card. They are in numerical order from 1000 to 2000. We are providing the membership cards to the heads of households (husband and wife) for family membership and individuals. 

Once you pay your membership dues and sign the waiver/membership agreement, you will be mailed your membership card. If the number is 1000 to 1250, then you will receive a 20% refund on your due payment. 

Outside of Gwinnett County residence will pay $60.00 for individual based on county land agreement.

I hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## hansel (Jun 21, 2010)

Dacula Deer Hunter said:


> I hope I can clear some of that up.
> 
> You will receive a membership card. They are in numerical order from 1000 to 2000. We are providing the membership cards to the heads of households (husband and wife) for family membership and individuals.
> 
> ...



Got it, when do you guys thing you will actually open the range??


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Jun 21, 2010)

Our plans are to open in July. Not exactly sure of the date - alot of that will be dictated by the membership drive so we can buy the targets. 

So the sooner we can get the members in place, the sooner we can get the targets (mainly 3D) in purchased and installed.


----------



## Leather Lung (Jun 22, 2010)

Count me in!  I just printed off the form...

I can't wait!


----------



## whitworth (Jun 23, 2010)

*Congratulations*

Looks like some hard work and  a good use to an old police firing range, as I understand.

Rehabing an old injury this month near Atlanta, so I'll keep it in mind.

In Gwinnett, an archery range is worth its weight in gold, even at today's prices.


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Jul 18, 2010)

*Gwinnett Archery*

Any news on the archery range ?


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Jul 19, 2010)

was wondering the same thing?


----------



## j.irvin (Jul 19, 2010)

that makes 3 of us


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 19, 2010)

that makes 4 of us


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry everyone. I've been traveling for work the last couple weeks. 

Update:

As you know, it's been approved by Gwinnett County. Several weeks ago I sent in the application to the NFAA/GFAA to have our club become a charter member. The reason for doing this is the insurance to cover the club and Gwinnett County. (Your club has to be a charter member of NFAA to get their insurance).

I talked to the lady at NFAA today and they have received our application and dues that I mailed. She told me to call the insurance company (Sadler) tomorrow and tell them to call her to verify verbally. 

Based on what I know, we will have our insurance in place within 5-6 days. Gwinnett County has promised me that they will rush it once we get the insurance in their hands. 

Again, I apologize for the delay. That darn work thing has taken away from my fun time. ;-)

Thanks for your patience. 

Mike Williams


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Jul 20, 2010)

*Archery Club*

Mike,

Thanks for the quick response. It going to be a great club. I appreciate your hard work to get it going.  
Jim


----------



## DixiePrincess (Jul 20, 2010)

I live in Gwinnett and would love to have a close place to go shoot.


----------



## whitworth (Jul 22, 2010)

*Life was sure simpler*

when there were less than 160, 000 people living in Gwinnett County.  

In some places it's far better to have a private shooting place, than a $900 compound bow.  Bow tech told me that one time.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone got their membership info yet?


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Jul 26, 2010)

We haven't sent out any membership cards/pass codes yet. We got approved by NFAA end of last week and are in the process of finalizing the insurance now that we have the NFAA charter. 

We expect to have the insurance docs in place in 6-7 days. Sorry again for the delay's. It's been a bear to get this going

Mike


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Jul 26, 2010)

*Membership*

I have not at this point. 

Jim


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Jul 26, 2010)

just checkin, looking foward to it


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Aug 4, 2010)

*Gwinnett Archery*

Just got an e-mail from Mike Williams and he will have the insurance for the club on Thursday. We will have access in a few days, as soon as Gwinnett County releases it to us. We are very close. Thanks Mike for your hard work getting the club going. 

Jim Smith


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Aug 11, 2010)

Anybody have an update?


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Aug 11, 2010)

I've turned in the insurance documents to Gwinnett County. I am just waiting on Chairman Bannister to sign the documents, send the docs back to Parks/Rec, and then they give us the keys. 

I exchanged emails with Parks/Rec this morning to get an update and they are waiting for the signature to come back. They are checking every day for me and want this thing to get going as well.

It's taken alot longer to get done after getting approval than I anticipated. 

Mike Williams


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Aug 11, 2010)

*Club*

Mike,
Thanks again for your hard work getting this going.

Jim Smith


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the update and all your hard work on this.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Aug 25, 2010)

back up


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 27, 2010)

hey...signed up for the newsletter a while back but have received no other updates....i'd like to join but haven't gotten an official word??? any idea???


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello everyone. 

I wanted to let you know that the last meeting with Gwinnett County is this Friday. I am meeting with them, adding a club lock to the gate, etc.

Once that is done, we will set up "open houses" to walk the property and meet new and potential members. With hunting season around the corner we will need to do several to meet everyone's schedule.

I apologize for the delay in responding. Work has kicked my butt in the 2nd half of the year. I will try to do a better job getting back to everyone quicker.

Thanks again and I'll post an update this weekend after the meeting with County of Friday.

Mike


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Aug 31, 2010)

*Archery Range*

Great work Mike, Thanks for all that you have done.

Jim Smith


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Sep 9, 2010)

UPDATE....

I put a club lock on the property and meet with Gwinnett County. What I would like to do is have a couple "Open Houses" on the property so that people can see the property, provide input, provide ideas, etc.

We have to install fencing around a portion of the property to close it in before we can start shooting. 

If you know of any fencing companies - let me know. 

SO....This coming WEDNESDAY SEPTEMBER 15th from 5:30pm to 7:30pm, I'll be out there and welcome you to come out to the property. I will set aside a few hours each week so that people can work around their schedule. 

I will have membership forms, releases, and membership cards for any and all who are interested. 

The address for the property is: 3600 Braselton Highway, Dacula Ga. 30019. 

Take the road to the left of the firestation. When you get to the fire academy, turn left onto the gravel road. This gravel road runs around to the entrance of the property.

Look forward to seeing you out there.

Michael Williams


----------

